# Hi!!!



## puppyhater (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm new around here and so far I like it. After much thought and sleepless nights I took the plunge and got myself a DSLR. I hope to have a good time here and learn a lot from various members.

Nice to meet you all!


----------

